# Rabbit in need of home in MN ASAP



## ShadowRunner (Jan 18, 2018)

A friend of mine is allergic to his new bunny (got her in October) he breaks out in hives just from touching her.
She is currently at a temporary foster home but needs a permanent home asap.
Her name is Fidget she is a 6 month old Dutch. She is a digger and a runner (bunny 500), she is not litter box trained, supposed to be fixed, likes to give kisses. 
Sadly she likes to torment her foster moms male bunny.

Please contact me if you are interested in or willing to give her a home.
[email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2018)

Too far, or we would.


----------



## ShadowRunner (Jan 31, 2018)

Wish you were closer to give her a good home. I'm really surprised there are no other people interested in her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2018)

We have gotten a couple of travelers thru Operation Roger and the Bunderground Railroad--just can't travel that far anymore.


----------



## ShadowRunner (Feb 1, 2018)

If we can get to transported through operation roger are you sure you would want her? There is a chance she is not spayed I can not be sure.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2018)

Would not be the first one we had to get done.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2018)

Next time, send a private message by clicking on our name--we get a notification that way--makes it easier to stay in touch.


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 13, 2018)

Messaged you!!


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 14, 2018)

When you say "runner" what do you mean?? is she hard to catch or does she run from people??


----------



## ShadowRunner (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you to those who have shown interest in Fidget. I have made the decision to place her with Nancy McClelland and have started working on getting her transported.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2018)

YAY!!!!! By runner, she's probably like our old boy, Hutch. I used to call him "rocket rabbit" because he'd race around the room at top speed and could make circles at that pace the size of a hula-hoop 3 or 4 times at full speed--he was also known as the "binky-king" too.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Feb 16, 2018)

That's awesome guys! This bun is going to a good home! <3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 18, 2018)

:cry4:The foster parents are gonna keep her, so we aren't getting a new bunny after all.


----------



## uesrnamet (May 17, 2018)

so cute i'm gonna die from cuteness -- i know why they decided to keep her


----------

